# i want a twin tuner tivo now !!!



## jezlong (Mar 1, 2003)

ive had my tivo for years now and i still love it but im getting more and more disapointed at the fact that it cant record 2 things at once. I think its becoming left behind a bit obviously because its not been updated since the original models were released here in the uk. i even see now that you can buy a twin tuner freeview pvr for £130 ! soooo...... with this in mind could i buy an american tivo with a twin tuner ie: one of there latest ones and expect it to work here when i ship it over ??? And would my lifetime subscription be transfered easily ??? 

Jezlong , 
bedford


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

jezlong said:


> with this in mind could i buy an american tivo with a twin tuner ie: one of there latest ones and expect it to work here when i ship it over ??? And would my lifetime subscription be transfered easily ???
> 
> Jezlong ,
> bedford


No


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Apart from the NTSC/PAL problems (which I believe are not insurmountable) a US tivo will not be in the database to download UK listings.

Or something. Somebody else will be able to explain better than me.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Nothing to add, mate. That's basically it  A US Tivo's serial number will not be recognised by the UK system.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Am I right in thinking this is determined by the service number, which is hardcoded in a chip on the board?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Can the usa twin tuner models record from two external (scart) inputs at the same time?


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

jezlong said:


> ive had my tivo for years now and i still love it but im getting more and more disapointed at the fact that it cant record 2 things at once.


Really? Why? With so many repeat channels now (BBC3, BBC4, ITV2, ITV3, ITV4, E4, E4+1, Sky2, Sky3 etc etc) it's now REALLY difficult to miss a recording. I can't think of a single program that I've not been able to re-schedule for a looooooong time.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

mikerr said:


> Can the usa twin tuner models record from two external (scart) inputs at the same time?


Don't think so. I think it's only the Dtivo (or whatever they're called) ones, which I think are like sky+ (but hugely better, they have tivo) in that it's the sat receiver and the PVR in one box so they have dual tuners (like sky+(but hugely better, they have tivo  )


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Am I right in thinking this is determined by the service number, which is hardcoded in a chip on the board?


 Yes, I think so.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Does the chip hold any other information?


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

b166er said:


> I can't think of a single program that I've not been able to re-schedule for a looooooong time.


It happens to me occasionally. Last time was when the "Lewis" one-off on ITV clashed with, I think, the Steven Poliakoff season on BBC4. When I spot clashes I can schedule them onto my Freeview-DVDR, but it would certainly be nice to have TiVo just do it automatically. It's not often, though.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

...Or Life on Mars (BBC1 Mondays at 9pm) which had a scheduled repeat pulled at the last moment by the BBC.

I'm lucky that Carl was able to help me with a copy and on subsequent ocassions I've been able to use Telewest's teleport replay service to catch up when Tivo isn't recording from cable.


----------



## jezlong (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

AMc said:


> I've been able to use Telewest's teleport replay service to catch up when Tivo isn't recording from cable.


Does that cost money (i.e. for each programme)?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

teleport replay is free, but you have no control over which programmes are
available on replay (and at present that's not a lot).


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

ericd121 said:


> Does that cost money (i.e. for each programme)?


Replay is free on all packages (IIRC)
There is an additional bunch of stuff that is available "free" to Supreme customers that would cost £5 a month on a lower package apparently - again not much there yet.
The Pay Per View Front Row movies have been replaced with a Teleport service - so you stream them on demand and can pause/rewind/etc. Obviously you pay for these per viewing.
http://www.telewest.co.uk/teleport/teleport_microsite_v02.html

Of course as DSL speeds increase and Sky & BT enter video on demand then things will get more interesting...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> (and at present that's not a lot).


To be fair, it depends on your defenition of 'not a lot' and your tastes in TV.

There are approximately 80 shows (give or take) available at any one time on the "replay" service. While that's 'not a lot' compared to TV as a whole, it's actually quite a few.

Whether they are programmes that _you_ like to watch is another matter entirely, but I would say that there is certainly something for everyone.

At least it's a start and WAY better than anything that Sky could come up with


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

b166er said:


> Really? Why? With so many repeat channels now (BBC3, BBC4, ITV2, ITV3, ITV4, E4, E4+1, Sky2, Sky3 etc etc) it's now REALLY difficult to miss a recording. I can't think of a single program that I've not been able to re-schedule for a looooooong time.


It's not the rescheduling I would like a tuner for, its overlapping recordings, eg Corrie and Eastenders, at least once a week it misses the end of one of them, which with a dual tuner could be resolved

That's my gripe with the single tuner.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

simon said:


> It's not the rescheduling I would like a tuner for, its overlapping recordings, eg Corrie and Eastenders, at least once a week it misses the end of one of them, which with a dual tuner could be resolve


Record Eastenders at 10pm BBC3 then no clash with Corrie


----------



## mbriody (Mar 30, 2002)

The only answer is another TiVo. Works for me 



simon said:


> It's not the rescheduling I would like a tuner for, its overlapping recordings, eg Corrie and Eastenders, at least once a week it misses the end of one of them, which with a dual tuner could be resolved
> 
> That's my gripe with the single tuner.


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> Record Eastenders at 10pm BBC3 then no clash with Corrie


Yes, no clash with Corrie : but a clash with SWMBO for having to wait to 10 to see EE


----------

